# Angeln in Chile



## pussi (21. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

im Februar geht für 2 Wochen zum ersten Mal nach Chile, genauer gesagt in den Großen Süden (Nordpatag0nien). Es soll zwar keine reine Angeltour werden (bei 7 Nichtanglern von 10 Mitreisenden) - aber probieren will ichs schon. Bislang hab ich nur gehört, dass es dort sehr fischreich ist, v.a. Forelle und die Region ein Fliegenfischerparadies sein soll. Weil ich selbst kein Fliegenfischer bin, will ichs mit Spinnangeln versuchen. Weiß jemand von Euch mehr übers Angeln in Chile, welche Fische (neben Forelle) und welche Ausrüstung?

Viele Grüße
Pussi


----------



## angeltreff (21. Dezember 2003)

Hmmm, nicht wirklich. Ich hatte mal mit Chile angefangen, dann ist mir aber der Autor abhanden gekommen. 

http://www.angeltreff.org/reisen/reise_weltweit/reise_chile/reise_chile.html


----------



## havkat (21. Dezember 2003)

Bofffff!

Du kannst das gut haben! 

Allerdings gilt das gesamte Gebiet als Flyfishermens Paradise.

In den allermeisten Flüssen herrscht Fly only.

Kann dir nicht wirklich weiterhelfen, aber vielleicht hilft das ´n büschn weiter.

Hab mal irgendwo gehört, dass es auch gutes Barschfischen gibt (Smallmouth und oder(?) Largemouth Bass).


----------



## Sockeye (21. Dezember 2003)

Hai Pussi,

ich bin leider nie südlicher als Puerto Mont gekommen. Aber falls ihr auch diese Region bereist, kann ich gerne einige Tipps geben.
In den Flüssen sind reichlich Lachse zu finden (ausgebüchste Zuchtlachse). Haupsächlich wird mit Nassfliege oder Spinner geangelt.

Was sich auf jeden Fall lohnt ist ein big-game charter von Puerto-Mont aus oder ein Flug auf die Juan Fernandez Inseln und dort Meeresangeln. Ausgezeichnetes Schwarzer Seehecht Revier.

Falls ihr aber "nur" landgebunden seid, reicht eine leichte bis mittlere Spinnausrüstung. Aber alles Angelzeugs mitbringen, da Zubehör in einigen Regionen sehr schwer erhältlich ist.

Und viel Spass mit den Chilenische Bremsen, die sind ca 5cm gross und greifen zu hunderten an..:q  Sind aber ein ausgezeichneter Forellenköder.


----------



## fish99 (22. Dezember 2003)

*Bremsen*

@Sockeye ,
die Tabanos (Bremsen) sind max.1,5cm lang , in der Region um Puerto Monnt sind sie im Februar meist schon wieder weg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Gruss fish99


----------



## pussi (22. Dezember 2003)

Danke für für die Tipps, sockeye. Wir werden sehen, ob wir noch die Zeit zu big game haben.

@fish99
Dass die Monsterbremsen wieder weg sind, beruhigt ungemein. Und was kommt nach ihnen? 


Gruß  pussi


----------



## fish99 (23. Dezember 2003)

@pussi,Nur noch Traumhafter Urlaub, glaub es mir. Wann fliegst du genau ?


----------



## Sockeye (27. Dezember 2003)

@fish99

1,5cm?? Dann waren das mutierte, die uns bei lebendigen Leib in Puerto Montt fressen wollten...:q 

Kann gut sein, dass sie im Feb. nicht mehr auftauchen, ich bin meist Dezember/Januar im Süden, da haben Freunde ein Ferienhaus am Lago Villarrica (Pucon)

@pussi

falls ihr am Lago Villarrica vorbeikommt, solltet Ihr in Villarrica ganz runter zu See fahren. Dort warten Chilenische Guides auf Kundschaft. Sie rudern dich dann zum Fluss Tolten und driften ca 20 Meilen den Canyon runter. Da gehts mit Nassfliege auf Forellen und Lachse. Kostenpunkt ca. 60€/ Boot. Es war einer der beeinduckendsten Angeltrips, die ich je gemacht habe.

Ach ja..Villarrica erkennt ihr am Vulkan:


----------



## Sockeye (27. Dezember 2003)

...aber das ist der zweite Vulkan nach Puerto Montt. Voher kommt natürlich der Osorno. An dem rechts vorbeifliegen und Nord-Östlich halten...


----------



## Sockeye (27. Dezember 2003)

...und wenn ihr noch weiter nach norden fliegt, solltet ihr auf jeden Fall an den Saltos del Laja anhalten.


----------



## Sockeye (27. Dezember 2003)

noch viel, viel weiter im Norden dann auf den Altiplano der Lago Chungera auf 4000m....


----------



## Sockeye (27. Dezember 2003)

Falls ihr euch abseits der Haupstrassen bewegen wollt, solltet ihr auf jeden Fall einen 4-WD Geländewagen benutzen und mindestens 2 Fahrzeuge sein...


----------



## Sockeye (27. Dezember 2003)

Und falls es euch in die Atacama-Wüste verschlägt, solltet ihr den Valle del Luna nicht verpassen.


----------



## Sockeye (27. Dezember 2003)

...viel Wasser gibt es zwar bei den Geysiren El Tatio, aber den Fischen ist das Wasser etwas zu heiß :q 

So, ich hoffe ich hab den Appetitt auf Chile ein wenig anheizen können....


----------



## pussi (29. Dezember 2003)

Da will ich mal wieder die Finger rühren nach der Weihnachtsfettlebe...

Also wir fliegen am 6. Februar, südlich von Puerto Montt - mit 2-3 Jeeps runter bis Cochrane.

Meine Forellenerfahrung beschränkt sich bislang auf Meerforelle in der Ostsee mit Spinnrute. Komme ich mit dieser Ausrüstung dort klar? Div.Spinner(8-20 g), Wobbler, Sbiro und Fliegen?

Welche Fische sind Euch dort noch in den Seen begegnet, auf die es sich lohnen würde?

Das reisefieber steigt jedenfalls schon deutlich - danke für die Fotos!


----------



## Sockeye (24. Januar 2004)

Im Prinzip reicht die Ausrüstung völlig aus. Nimm jedoch genügend Ersatz mit, da mit Nachschub dort nicht gerechnet werden kann.

Vom Wetter solltet ihr, speziell vormittags mit verstäkter Cappa rechnen und 15-20°C (Der Küstennebel, der sich im Laufe des Mittags auflösst und bis zu 30km Landeinwärts vordringt)

Die Cappa ist dieses Jahr besonders stark, aber wenn sie sich auflösst habt ihr traumhaftes Wetter.

Hier ein Bild von Gestern Nachmittag von unserem Ferienhaus in Valparaiso:


----------



## Sockeye (24. Januar 2004)

...und falls ihr beim Flug über die Anden klare Sicht habt, haltet mal nach diesem Hügel ausschau (knapp 7000m) :q 

....hier ein Bild von gestern früh..


----------



## arcoiris (19. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Chile*

Hallo pussy,
ich war schon in chile(Puerto Monnt).Ich hab riesige Lachse gefangen.
vielleicht kannst du mit www.southfishingchile.com kontakt nehmem, sind junge leute, sehr flexible auch günstig.

viel glück!


----------



## LeineAngler93 (20. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Chile*

Guck mal bitte aufs Datum


----------



## salmon Wim (29. November 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Chile*

Hallo, 
Wir kommen seit 1993 fast jährlich in Patagonien. Falls Du in dem Gebiet unterhalb von Chaiten kommen solltest so kann ich Dir gerne Auskünfte geben. Bitte den Bereich so genau wie möglich angeben denn sonst gibt es zu viel Information.
Selbst sind wir in Febraur auch wieder zwischen Coyhaique und Villa O'Higgins unterwegs.
Gruss
salmon Wim


----------



## Fishing-Toby (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Chile*

Hallo,
hier einige eindrücke von unserem Urlaub in den Anden von Chile und Argentinien. Nach vier Tagen in der Hauptstadt Santiago de Chile bei 40°C haben wir uns auf den Weg gemacht in Richtung Süden, über die Pan America. Unterwegs haben wir zwei Tramperinnen ca. 300 km mitgenommen. Nette Mädels waren das. Philipp war gleich mit Ihnen auf einer Welle. Die Beiden hatten Semesterferien und machten Urlaub. Unterwegs haben sie eine Flasche Pisco ausgegeben, das ist das chilenische Nationalgetränk, eine Art Traubenbrand. Die Stimmung war gut, auch bei dem Fahrer, der ich war. Wir haben dann noch einen Umweg von 80 km in Kauf genommen, weil wir die Mädels nicht im Regen und im Dunkeln an der Autobahn absetzecn wollten. Nach 900 km machten wir erst einmal Station in dem Wohnort meines Sohnes Philipp. Von dort machten wir uns dann am darauf folgenden Tag in Richtung Anden. Vorher hatten wir uns noch in der Hauptstadt mit allem Notwendigen eingedeckt. Unser Vorhaben, in Zelten die Nächte zu verbringen hatte sich bald zerschlagen, da die ersten Tage recht regnerisch waren. Untergekommen sind wir dann nach unseren Tagestrips in Cabanas. Das sind Hütten, die wir für umgerechnet 45 € bezogen haben. Abends haben wir uns den Kamin angemacht und alles war schick. Auf dem Weg durch die Anden in Richtung Süden haben wir dann an jeder Brücke, die einen Fluss querte und uns als gute Angelstelle erschien, angehalten um auf Forellen zu fischen. Was soll ich sagen, die Fischerei war wunderbar.

Die Caratera Austral, die wir als Bundesstraße befuhren war mehr als abenteuerlich. Alles was wir an Tieren unterwegs gesehen haben, hat uns jeden Tag von neuem beeindruckt. Es waren da Geier, Papageien, Gürteltiere und riesige Eisvögel, um hier nur einige zu nennen. Nur der Anblick eines Kondors blieb uns verwehrt. Unsere Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit lag bei 30 km/h. Unterwegs hatten wir die tollsten Erlebnisse. Teilweise war die Straße (Schotterweg) gesperrt von den Einheimischen, die gegen die hohen Benzinpreise und gegen die fehlende Unterstützung seitens der Regierung für die abgelegenen Regionen demonstrierten. Das hieß für uns Diesel tanken für umgerechnet 10 € am Morgen, am Mittag und am Abend. Brot konnten wir keins mehr kaufen und die Straßensperren wurden nur alle zwei Stunden aufgehoben. Aber noch einiges anderes gab es zu erleben. Einmal sind wir auf einen LKW gestoßen, dessen Container mit Zwiebeln und Paprikachips beladen in der verlassenen Gegend im Straßengraben lag. Die Fahrer waren seit zwei Tagen damit beschäftigt den Container mittels Motorsägen, Wagenhebern und Holzpfählen wieder aufzubocken. Wir konnten leider nicht helfen, die Fahrer hatten uns aber freundlicherweise einige Chips-Tüten überlassen.

Die Reise war so klasse, dass ich mich morgen wieder in den Flieger setzen könnte und ab dafür. Beeindruckend die Natur, die stets hilfsbereiten Menschen, die wir kennen gelernt haben. Ein Land mit unendlichen Schönheiten, aber auch ein Land, das gezeichnet ist von Naturgewalten, wie Erdbeben und Vulkanausbrüchen. Zum Glück haben wir das nicht gehabt, konnten aber wohl die Auswirkungen sehen und erleben. Fischen war dort überall möglich, mit einer Lizenz, die wir uns bei einer Kommune gekauft haben und die für alle Gewässer gültig war. Wir haben dort an Flüssen und Seen gefischt, an denen wir uns frei bewegen konnten. Zum Ende des Tages hatten wir stets, neben den releasten Forellen, unsere drei Fische fürs Abendbrot versorgt. Lecker mit frischem Salat und chilenischen Süßkartoffeln.
Zum Schluss kann ich sagen, dass es eine Reise war, deren Eindrücke uns noch nachhaltig prägen und die ich nicht missen wollte.
Gruß Toby


----------



## Micha El (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Chile*

Danke für deinen Bericht, intressiere mich auch sehr für das Angeln ausserhalb europas - nicht explizit Chile, sondern einfach nur weltweit. Sag mal, für mich als unwissenden, wie ist es denn dort mit den Angellizenzen? Braucht man überhaupt welche?+


MfG


----------



## Fishing-Toby (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Chile*

Hallo Micha El, 
ja, den Schein für alle Gewässer in Chile haben wir bei der Stadt Santiago de Chile gekauft. Ich meine umgerechnet ca. 55 €. Kontrolliert sind wir nicht in der Zeit. Aber ich finde das ist nicht viel Geld für die tolle Fischerei in dem Land. Schade, dass die Kings nicht aufgestiegen waren, das wäre noch die Krönung gewesen. Nur mein Sohn Philipp hatte einen drauf, das aber nur kurze Zeit.
Gruß Toby


----------



## Sockeye (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Chile*

Hallo Toby,

Danke für deinen klasse Bericht. Der lässt so richtig wieder die Sehnsucht aufsteigen... wenn der Flug nur nicht so lang wäre...

Wie sieht es aus? Hast du nicht noch ein paar Bilder von dem tollen Land, die du mit uns teilen kannst?

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Fishing-Toby (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Angeln in Chile*

hallo Sockeye  habe ich,
 kommen in Kürze
Gruß Toby


----------

